# stubborn Guns :(



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

just wondered if anyone could help/advise me on a good arms work out.

since the day i started training 2 years ago 1 thing thats hardly changed is my arms,yeah theyve taken a little more shape burnt a bit of fat,but they werently flabby any way..

i train them once a week isolated then once a week as a secondary muscle ie bak bis chest tris.

my strength has gone up but size hasnt..

any tips??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't train them so much


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I can gie you my routine if you want mate, its up to you.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

have you gained strength on heavy compounds? have you gained overall body weight/mass? do you use good form concentrating on flexing the muscle and controlled negatives?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I can gie you my routine if you want mate, its up to you.


I would be interested to see what you do too m8.


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah id be interested in seein your routine mate.i can compare it to mine 

ive come down in weight by about 2 stone,overall strength has gone up on whole of body,quite evenly id say.i like to think my form is of a good standard too.quite a strict lifter!concentrations negative is all on a slow and steady pace.feel the full rep!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I always finish with 2-3 forced reps a drop set and 2-3 more forced reps. arms have came on alot since adding this intensity. hurts but they grow.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here goes then...

Warm up

2 x sets of 15 ez bar curls and overhead tricep extentions.

Then

3 x sets ez bar curls

3 x sets skull crushers twinned with close grip chest presses

4 sets dumbell curls

4 sets DB over head tri extentions

2 x sets of straight bar reverse wrist curls, one set of 15 medium weight close grip, one set lighter weight wider grip to failure.

( this trains the bracheus, the muscle between the bicep and tricep and gives an extra 10 % in size)

3 x sets Tricep pushdowns closely followed by rope pulldowns.

3 x sets machine curls.

Takes me about 40 mins and works for me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Try deadlifts if they are not growing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

For what its worth Steelaricus did this routine with me as did a 20 yr old tonight and both thought they had had there arms tortured !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> For what its worth Steelaricus did this routine with me as did a 20 yr old tonight and both thought they had had there arms tortured !


I don't generally train my biceps as i get injuries all the time but i train my triceps all the time. When i do manage to train my biceps without injury i have to blast the fvck out of them otherwise they wont grow, minimum rest periods like 30 seconds between sets..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I don't generally train my biceps as i get injuries all the time but i train my triceps all the time. When i do manage to train my biceps without injury i have to blast the fvck out of them otherwise they wont grow, minimum rest periods like 30 seconds between sets..


I always work on the rest period of enough time to breathe properly again mate TBH


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I always work on the rest period of enough time to breathe properly again mate TBH


I wish that was the same for me, other body parts like chest seems to respond well to that method but if i rest the same for biceps i get no pump and feel like ive done nothing.

I think its also about learning what your body responds to and that takes years, something which is ****ing me off about my mate but thats another story... lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Drop arm training for a while and concentrate on heavy back and chest exercises , they will be forced to grow. If u must train arms no more than 6 sets for bi's and 9 for tris ...


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

try some Kettlebell curls, changes the strength curve dramatically. just a thought


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

ive barely trained my arms since xmas and they've grown over an inch .. radical but it works for me ...


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

This turkish kid in my gym seems to train his arms al the time and his are huge. dosen't quite seem to work for me though! lol


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

You just need to find what will work for you mate some people respond too more rest others like me respond to hitting them twice a week ones session heavy and one session light but have a least 72hour window before hitting them the second time


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

IMO regardless of what muscle group it is, train it heavy and hard.

I like across the body hammer curls, straight barbell curls, cable front double bicep curls, reverse grip barbell curls, etc.....


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the same problem, any other part of my bodys no problem, my guns have not moved for years , i have tryed training them evreyway possible and not training them at all.. GUTS ME..


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have good sized arms for my build, all I do is 2x bicep excersises after training back, at 4x sets of 10-14 on a bar, + 3x sets of 10-14 using dumbells or one arm cable pulls. Then 2x tricep excersises after chest at a similar routine. Whils bulking at winter I only did one bi and 1 tri!

Try a few tips off here for at least a month at a time as what works for me might not work for you.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Hardly train my Biceps, they get hammered when i train my back so i just finish off with db curls 3x8 (not to heavy with good form) and seated machine curl (one arm heavy as possible 2 x 6-8 and last set to failure).

I see some big blokes battering their arms and they have huge guns, similarly i see some guys trying to swinging massive bumbells(poor form) doing tonnes of reps and they have small arms.

Maybe you are over working them?

Try close grip chins


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ "bumbells"?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I tend to hammer my bi's and tri's 3 times a week for 4 weeks then reduce the bi and tri workouts to once a week for 3 weeks then repeat. Not sure how great it is but Ive put 1.2 inch on my arms in 9 months? Any good fella?


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Your strength will have gone up through neurological changes - that's the 'cheapest' thing your body can do in response to weight training. You now need to convince your body that it's not good enough - it needs to get stronger still, and the only option it has is to start putting on muscle mass.

So firstly you need intensity, to get the right stimulus. This is a great way to start: Bigger arms.

Also, your upper arm development can easily be limited by weak forearms. Try some of these, particularly the thick bar stuff:Advanced Grip Training

And, of course it goes without saying that you have to EAT BIG! Lots of lovely protein & carbs in your bloodstream.

Do this for 3 months, let us know the results.


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

> I have the same problem' date=' any other part of my bodys no problem, my guns have not moved for years , i have tryed training them evreyway possible and not training them at all.. GUTS ME..[/quote']
> 
> Im like this too.. even gear and/or high calories do not make them grow, only my waste line.


----------

